# Boarders who only come a few times a year



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't board, but for awhile I was doing something where I would exchange half lease on my horse for board. Well, lease turned into lessons because these girls did not have safe riding habits. That was fine, they were good kids. 

Well then they decide to buy a 3 and 4 year old because they found two dun paints. They asked me to get up on them the first time to see how they acted. Well turns out they expected me to train both of these horses. I moved my horse from there and I just saw an add on craigslist for the horses. I e-mailed her and she said that they had to sell them now that "their trainer abandoned them" 

So frustrating. These people were really inexperienced horse people so it was also bad judgment on my part, but I definitely agree it is frustrating.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I board horses for 4 different people and none come to see their horses much twice a year at most one guy hasn't been here in 3 years. Doesn't bother me in the least in fact I love it as long as they send their board check each month.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yes.....TONS of boarders and issues like this. People who don't pay, don't pay and don't come to see the horse, who come to see the horse but pay, even have one who bought a 2 year old unbroke beautiful horse, then decided $ was tight and life was busy and cut her training to 1x a week and shows up MAYBE 2x a month which is just crazy.......I've got about 4 boarders like this at present and 2 from past where I've kept saddles and tack, and had to file court papers and so on....


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I board my horse, but get out to see him at least three days a week unless something is going on and I can't. We've had [and have] other boarders do this kind of thing. There's a girl who comes out to see her horse maybe once a month. She doesn't [generally] ride. He is such a sweet horse, and he deserves to get out of the stall more often.
The bigger issue, though... one time we had people come out who had 18 horses with a foal on the way... 18! They filled up the barn and one pasture, and they never, ever came out. Their horses were emaciated when they came and I don't know how many [if any] were broke to ride, because they NEVER came out. They didn't pay their board [a reduced cost because of so many horses], and finally, the barn owner told them they had to get out, or he was selling their horses. It took them an entire summer to get them out, and in the end, we had a mare, a foal, and a stud to deal with. I don't think the barn owners ever got their money out of it.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I work this out in advance with each boarder. They must come a minimum of 3X's per week. I don't care if they ride or not (some horses are retired and I make sure they are pastured daily for exercise) but they must groom and handle their horse. If they can't they must arrange an approved friend/
family member, another boarder or myself to do this for them. If I do it, they are charged for it. If the horse is barefoot, I handle the trimming schedule and the farrier will bill them directly. I clean hooves and inspect each horse daily anyways whether they are here or not. I also provide worming services and arrange for annual vaccinations and they pay for it. I'll be happy to take full care of their horses but they will pay me for professional services and they know this is the case.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This was written by one BO about people that come up to see their horse less than that BO feels they should. It was in response to a previous post regarding a boarder that placed their horse with a BO that was very much looking after the horse and the boarder had physical limitations that limited riding and distance and work related limitations that would not allow the boarder to come up 3 or more times a week. All board was paid in full on time or before time.



> Don't you mean you're working to be able to pay someone else to care for your horse for you?? They are the people who really CARE for your horse....you just financially support it.
> You haven't ridden for years, just get someone else to, & you hardly go a see him. he is just a piece of property that you can brag to others about.


I find that the previous post by QtrHorse boarders on this a very presumptuous post that if you don't see your horse as often as dictated by the BO, you probably don't care for your horse or doing right by that horse. The fact that, that boarder placed their horse with such good people only proves they care for the horse. If I HAD to go up everyday to check up on my horse I would be sending a message that the barn was NOT taking good care of him. 

Now there are some people that do abandoned their horse but to impose or presume that all that don't see their horse to your standards is somehow neglecting it is the height of arrogance.


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

I have heard of that. I board our horses but we go at least 5 days a week and almost always 6 days a week. We dont' go on Sunday unless I want to pick up my horse for a trail ride.

My friend takes very good care of our horses and I know they are in good hands--she knows a lot more about horses than I do--but I want the horses to know us and respond to us.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I go out as much as I can. But with work, jobs, school, and life in general, sometimes I can't make it out all week (take finals week for example). I see him at least twice a week when I turn in horses for an hour. But I love that horse to death. I financially support him. But I love him too even if I can't see him sometimes. Im 19, paying board isn't worth the bragging rights =P


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i have seen both sides of this where i board i have a friend whose out there daily but her schdule permits it where as mine i get out at least 2 times a week depending on the weather since they ony get boarded throught the winter we had a couple who are doctors and they have three horses the younger mare is still there but they had the other mare and gelding there for about 6 months never seen them nore met them for that matter .. they moved to another state took them 2 more months to get things arranged to get thier horses well thier gelding wasnt doing well and the stable owner did what she could for him she foundthat his liver was failing and let the owners know. well they moved and tried saying he wasnt getting the care he need which was crap cause mine are very spoiled there...and now they want another baby ahhh!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Now there are some people that do abandoned their horse but to impose or presume that all that don't see their horse to your standards is somehow neglecting it is the height of arrogance.


No, I'm talking about the people who almost never see their horses (come out once or twice a year), and their horses have either gotten grumpy, lonely, and some very energetic from not being ridden in such a long time. Some of these boarders I have never even seen before, and I work at the stables 5-6 days a week from 8am to sometimes 7pm (except on school days). Almost as if they forgot about them. I understand if you can't come out to see your horses for a few weeks. That's why you board them, or at least that could quite possibly be one of the reasons. Even though I work at the stable I board my horse, I don't always groom/ride her everyday. 
We have many boarders who can only come out to ride or whatever whenever they can find a little gap in their busy work schedules. Even if that's once or twice every other month. They're awesome boarders, and I don't think they're neglecting their horses at all.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I know it sucks that they don't ride them, but I much rather see someone paying for board and not coming to see the horse than selling it for $100 to the first person that asks. As long as they keep the horse fed, vaccinated, and trimmed I can't complain too much. 

That one guy who you said came out and rode his horse really hard after never seeing it is completely not okay though..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> No, I'm talking about the people who almost never see their horses (come out once or twice a year), and their horses have either gotten grumpy, lonely, and some very energetic from not being ridden in such a long time. Some of these boarders I have never even seen before, and I work at the stables 5-6 days a week from 8am to sometimes 7pm (except on school days). Almost as if they forgot about them. I understand if you can't come out to see your horses for a few weeks. That's why you board them, or at least that could quite possibly be one of the reasons. Even though I work at the stable I board my horse, I don't always groom/ride her everyday.
> We have many boarders who can only come out to ride or whatever whenever they can find a little gap in their busy work schedules. Even if that's once or twice every other month. They're awesome boarders, and I don't think they're neglecting their horses at all.


 
I was primarily posting in reply to QtrHorse and the person I quoted (not a member here). The purpose of boarding is exactly that...you PAY someone to do a set of duties you are unable to do that is agreed upon at the time you move your horse.

The person I quoted (again not a member here) posted that comment that made my blood rise for I don't see my horse even twice a week and since there is no indoor arena he basically rests in the winter. Now QtrHorse posted that she expected to see the boarders three times a week (almost sounds like they must sign some sort of agreement). So what if they get sick or have things crop up that prevents this...is she going to kick the boarders out ?

Believe me, my horse is not going to forget me and as long as he is healthy, happy and being fed right then I am satisfied if I don't see him more than once a month. I have had him in places where I was up more frequently and simply got fed up with having to throw him more hay to maintain weight. Where he is now he is spoiled rotten as far as being fed. If he is out and is unhappy (with flies or cold or whatever) he comes to the gate and he is brought in. The BO actually waits for him to get unhappy with the heat or whatever before she goes shopping. He eats a full bale of hay a day as well as a ton of treats. People at the barn go into his stall and scratch his withers and they play with him outside his stall with the "lets make faces game". When I come up it is work so I am sure he would rather have fun than work.

I tell you that any horse that lays stretched full out in the paddock snoring away with the hens roosting on his stomach and him sleeping through it, is very well taken care of...in spite of me not seeing him three times a week.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a horse here now that was gradually abandoned. This girl bought a two year old stallion (and she was MAYBE an advanced beginner, and he was very green) and after a bit, she got dumped and it scared her. So then she quit riding and only popped around once a month to pay board, and didn't even stop at the barn to see the horse, much less do anything with him. After a few months of this, she bailed and never came back. That was 11 years ago. So now it sends up warning flags to me if the owner can't even make time to see the horse once in a while. To me it says they don't truly care what is going on with the animal if they can't even stop by a couple times a month. I know things come up, but I would think they'd still be in contact with the BO to see how the horse is, even if they can't come out. I have one here now that was terribly abused by a barn where he was supposed to be in training, and his owner didn't check on him for 6 months. When she finally went to visit him, he was all but ruined by these people, and has been on a LONG road to recovery ever since. I wouldn't be able to stand not seeing mine at least a few times a week, if I had to board them somewhere - I would worry myself sick!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

If I had a boarding stable I would put in my contract something about if board isn't paid pas X amount of $$ or for X amount of months the horse may be sold to recuperate costs. I've seen stables put LOCKS on stalls and only the person in charge of feeding and stall cleaning (both at the minimum) was allowed in.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Most states already have laws that if you don't pay your board after X number of months you can sell the horse. Its against the law in some to lock an animal in a stall if theres a fire they need to have at least a chance for anyone to get them out.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I know it's not a great idea to lock a horse in a stall (I never would!!) but I think they were afraid the owners would take them before paying. It happened a few times!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I apologize if I gave off the impression of being arrogant in any way. Having the boarder, other person or myself attend to horses physical and emotional needs 3 X's per week has worked well for us. We all help each other and I am happy to do the extra if they can't arrange it with another boarder or friend.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> I don't know if it's common for boarding barns to have a boarder to only come to just SEE their horse once or twice year, but we actually have five boarders like this. One of them decided to get their older qh mare bred a few years ago. We didn't think it'd be a good idea because the mare was almost 20 years old. It took the mare two summers until she was finally considered bred. (She'd spend all summer at the breeder's, and come back in the fall.) When she did have the foal the owner's would come take pics and pet him, but after about a week they had nothing to do with him. WE had to halter break him. WE had to train him to pick up his feet for the farrier. WE had to teach him groundmanners. We only did as much training as he needed, so that he would be safe around us and others. We found out later that the owners though that we'd train the colt not only manners but break him to ride to. :roll:
> 
> We had another one that kept their horse here, only came out once or twice just to flat out gallop his horse down our 4 1/2 mile trail, and when he got a divorce he decided to move to New Mexico. ?!?!? But he owed us almost $3000 in board. This guy was also very rich, so it's not like he could have just payed it off. The problem was that he wanted to move his horse to New Mexico first, and we wouldn't let him until he payed off his board. Evenutally the guy told us to keep the horse, sell him, and use that money to pay for his board then call him if we needed anymore. We still havn't sold the horse...
> 
> I have tons of other stories, but I'm just wondering if any of you have had any similar things happen?


I think all barns have those type of boarders. The barn I'm currently at only has active riders because it's a showing barn BUT a few months ago we did have 2 or 3 different boarders who only showed up once or twice a month.
I just don't understand the purpose of spending so much money on a horse if you are not going to ride or let alone spend time and working with the poor animal. I know have been guilty of not being a good mom and have done it a few times where I haven't gone more than 1-2 over a period of 1-2 weeks but those situations were directly related to my shift work(nights at the time) and the cold weather.

Since having gone thru that rough set of a couple weeks, I no longer take extra night shifts, unless it's part of my regular rotation and make it a habit to come at the barn regardless. It is such a stress relief for me and it is so enjoyable that it's essential for me to have that time with my boy regardless of how tired I might be...plus he needs his momma


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

When I used to board me and my mom were the only ones that went out to see our horses and all the other boarders would only come to pay their board and they wouldn't even look at their horses! There was a couple people who would go their probably 3 times a month to just ride and then they would disapper for about 4 months again! :?
I personally think that those people are just wasting their money, all they do is pay board and vet and farrier bills but they never get the chance to be with their own horse! :-(


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

QtrHorse said:


> I work this out in advance with each boarder. They must come a minimum of 3X's per week. I don't care if they ride or not (some horses are retired and I make sure they are pastured daily for exercise) but they must groom and handle their horse. If they can't they must arrange an approved friend/
> family member, another boarder or myself to do this for them. If I do it, they are charged for it.


Wow, no offense intended, but I'm glad we don't board our horse with you. This just makes a good point. I think boarders need to find the best situation for themselves and barn owners need to find the best situation for themselves. You both have to be comfortable.

Do we see Joshua 3 times a week? No. Has it been a few weeks since we've seen him? Yes. Do I like this? No.

What do you do when someone is ill? We've had some very significant illnesses around here and we can only do what we can do. It's not what we want but it is what it is. Does Joshua forget us? Absolutely not! We are the only boarders. Our BO has three of his own horses. He trains other horses from time to time. He also does hooves and worms himself. 

Joshua is the bottom of the barrel of his herd. He's the newbie and he's the youngest. Even so, when he sees us he comes forward from the back of the crowd because he knows we're his. Even the horse I usually ride, the largest gelding who thinks he's the king of the world, lets Joshua come forward. They all know that we belong to Joshua and he belongs to us. 

We don't have to have friends/caregivers approved. We have brought out my daughter's friends to visit the horses many times. Now, we didn't go out to the farm without the BO until he was certain that we were safe. We still don't take out Joshua for rides without the BO. He's such a young horse and we're such greenies that I'm not comfortable with that yet. Hopefully, this new year will help us to stay healthier and we'll become stronger and better able to tack up and ride more often. We're due!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I actually have 1 boarder thats never been here in fact shes never seen her horse in person. She lives in N.J. we and her horse live here in Mn. She sends the board check each month for over three years.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *QtrHorse*
> _I work this out in advance with each boarder. They must come a minimum of 3X's per week. I don't care if they ride or not (some horses are retired and I make sure they are pastured daily for exercise) but they must groom and handle their horse. If they can't they must arrange an approved friend/
> family member, another boarder or myself to do this for them. If I do it, they are charged for it. _


I do not go to the barn 3x a week. I go more like twice my trainer will ride my horse for me. He says that all the horses need to be worked so his dahter and himself ride Outlaw free of charge! And the board is a good price 250 a month for a good barn heated bath and tack room large indoor but we still have not got the outdoor hes going to sart it when it warms up. and my friend rides him she is more experianced than me so Outlaw get riden almost every day.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kershkova said:


> I do not go to the barn 3x a week. I go more like twice my trainer will ride my horse for me. He says that all the horses need to be worked so his dahter and himself ride Outlaw free of charge! And the board is a good price 250 a month for a good barn heated bath and tack room large indoor but we still have not got the outdoor hes going to sart it when it warms up. and my friend rides him she is more experianced than me so Outlaw get riden almost every day.


Personally NO ONE needs to justify how many times you go to the barn or how many time it is ridden.

As long as the horse is happy healthy and being fed properly then that is *ALL* that counts. Some people that may live a long distance from their horse and never see it for months or even years I am OK with as long as that owner trusts the caregivers to do the right thing. There is always email and that can be an email to the BO or a friend to verify status.

My boy is in his rest period as there is no arena and the ground can be dangerous to ride on so he is fed let out and spoiled rotten doing nothing and still getting treats. I trust the BO and it is their daughter that rides him mostly with me popping on whenever I choose. I do not have to go up every day or even every week to know he is in the best care.

*I feel that because I have put him in a place where he is being properly fed and looked after shows I care.*


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have implemented a standard of care at my barn because some boarders are not taking care of their horses even though they come out once or twice a week. I don't care if they come out or not but their horse will be taken care of whether they do it or they pay me to do it. Horses feet, worming, vaccinations must be done and the occasional groom. I don't want boarding/training/lesson prospects to come out to my barn and see some crusty, lame, ratty hag standing out in my pasture. It makes me look bad!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

The barn I ride at has numerous people like this. In fact some of the lesson horses they have had in the past were just left here by their owners. There is this horse that is kept in a big pen that i dont even think is broke to ride, hte owner hasnt paid in years. Horse is still there. Then there was this girl who had a horse that was stuck in a 12x12 stall for over a year becuase she never came out and her parents could no longer affoard board, poor horse eventually the BO let another girl ride the horse and she ended up taking the horse, best thing for the horse tho because the horse gets to be ridden on unlimited trails and gets lots of love. There are soooo many more horses out here that people just leave or pay people to walk/turn out, whats the point in having a horse if you dont even take care of it???


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't board either but I do train. And it is frustrating to have clients who don't return your calls, pay thier bills, or come to see their horses. The most current example I have is my bay horse Denny. His owner sent him to my dad because he was considered a "problem horse". Due to a job change at that time, my dad did not have the time to mess with him for about 6 months and he kept the owner updated. He only charged for a portion of the feed. She never paid those bills or accepted the suggestion to come pick the horse up. Later, I fell in love with the horse and began riding him. Dad kept trying to call the owner and tell her that the horse was broke and ready to go and she would only owe XX amount of money for training and feed for 1 year because she had not paid anything during the time we had him. Finally, after I had been using the horse for about 6 months, she called and stated that she would not be able to pay the bill and offered the horse instead. And that is the story of how I got my christmas gift when I was 15.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I keep my horses at my mom's house which is bout 30 mins drive with no traffic. I'm there just about every day to clean stalls feed, care, trim feet if needed. I care for 4 horses, sometimes 5 if there is a boarder, take care of my own home and give lessons on the side oh and that's after my full time job. I don't see why people don't care for the horses. I can't imangine owning a horse and only seeing them a few times a year. If they are horses in a pasture with room to move that's another storey. But horses kept in stalls need to be turned out often.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm at the barn to see Sandie every day  (no, I don't ride EVERY day, she does get regular days off, don't want to wear her out!!) But granted, I've only had her for 8 weeks, she's my first horse, and I live 10 mins from the barn where I board her, so it's a rare situation in my case!

I think it's great if people can get out at least a few times a week, many of the others I board with are there every day or at least every other. But to board your horse and see it once or twice a year is ridiculous to me...why own a horse?!


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

As a BO, I don't know.. My one gal who doesn't makeit out enough is juggling two jobs and school. She knows her OTTB will be okay if she keeps him, but his prospects might not be so good if she sells him (given this economy). We do our part by keeping him half-leased and in lessons, both to keep her costs down and keep him fit and schooled so she can enjoy him when she comes out. I admire her- a lot of responsibility for an 18-year old. The boarders I can't handle are the ones here ALL the time (who board here to save money), who want blankets put on for free when they call at midnight, and expect thier horse to be fed out of a golden tureen & chins wiped with a tea towel- gRRRRRRR


----------

